
13M plaintext passwords compromised - pornapster
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/13-million-plaintext-passwords-belonging-to-webhost-users-leaked-online/
======
Absentinsomniac
I used them a long, long time ago. Apparently my stuff is in this leak. Not
really concerning given I don't use the same bank info and never reuse
passwords, but still...

They also booted me off of their service after my site started to get more
traffic than they wanted to deal with... Terrible company.

